# Can you tell what bloodline she is.....etc...



## KnuckleMean (May 16, 2009)

I'm not a dog expert but when we picked up my baby we were told that she is a Staffordshire blue nose for the gotti family, and I would just like to know every bodies opinion thoughts on this of whether the breeder we bought her from is right.



thank you much


----------



## tzbart (Oct 23, 2009)

I cant tell any of that. But shes beautiful!


----------



## ABK (Dec 30, 2006)

You can't tell specific bloodlines by looking at a dog. You can guesstimate & that's at best. Unless you have to have a pedigree from a reputable breeder, you'll never know how she's truly bred. If you don't have papers on her, spay her & love her for the wonderful pet she looks like she is.

Good luck!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

As said above you can't tell a dogs bloodline by looking at her you can only guess. Due to her color and more bully features I would assume some RE or Gotti, however unless you have papers you will never know how she is bred. As far as blue nose that is correct her nose is blue, however that is just a color nothing to do with bloodlines.


----------



## ABK (Dec 30, 2006)

If the "breeder" (using that term lightly here) told you she was a "staffordshire bluenose of the Gotti family" then he/she knew absolutely nothing about these dogs & was just bandying around popular names that would make a sale. As mentioned by americanpit, blue nose is not a bloodline but just that - a nose color. 

As for Gotti, he was not a staffordshire, he was a mixed bred dog; APBT, AmStaff & likely English Bulldog. There is a line based off Gotti, but she looks nothing like them. Gotti dogs are short, squatty big-headed things that in many ways favor the look of an English Bulldog. IMO your female in no way resembles a Gotti dog. 

Again, just have her spayed & love her for who SHE is, not what someone told you she *might* be.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

ABK said:


> Gotti dogs are short, squatty big-headed things that in many ways favor the look of an English Bulldog.


Quite a few Gotti dogs are not that way. All of my dogs have Gotti and none look like that.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

ABK said:


> If the "breeder" (using that term lightly here) told you she was a "staffordshire bluenose of the Gotti family" then he/she knew absolutely nothing about these dogs & was just bandying around popular names that would make a sale. As mentioned by americanpit, blue nose is not a bloodline but just that - a nose color.
> 
> As for Gotti, he was not a staffordshire, he was a mixed bred dog; APBT, AmStaff & likely English Bulldog. There is a line based off Gotti, but she looks nothing like them. Gotti dogs are short, squatty big-headed things that in many ways favor the look of an English Bulldog. IMO your female in no way resembles a Gotti dog.
> 
> Again, just have her spayed & love her for who SHE is, not what someone told you she *might* be.


Agree 100% the person you got her from did not know anything about amstaff's, bullies, or APBT's. She is really pretty!


----------



## Inf602 (Apr 13, 2009)

The person you got her from probably also has Gaff rednose blue brindles too. LOL But, seriously, you can't tell the bloodline from just looking at the dog. Does that dog come from the Gotti line, I couldn't tell you for sure but, the headshape is similar to my female who is 5 times Gotti. She is not the typical Gottiline dog as she is slimmer than most and doesn't have the head piece that they normally have. She obviously was bred differently then other Gotti dogs. But your dog is beautiful.


----------

